# Watching recordings on deactivated R10?



## baldrick5 (Apr 1, 2008)

I currently have an old school SD DirecTivo unit (Model R10) that i own; it is currently almost entirely filled up with Movies I have yet to watch.....

I plan to replace this with a brand new HR21-700 in the very near future. 

I want to hook up the old R10 to my new TV so I can still watch the movies I have stored on it,but the box won't be hooked into the satellite lines-my 2 satellite lines that are currently hooked in to my R10 will be hooked into my new HR21.

Is it possible to still watch my old programming on my soon to be deactivated R10? If so,how should i go about this? I want to take the R10 off the account since I don't want to pay the extra $5/month since i will no longer be watching SAT programming on the R10.....

Thanks


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

baldrick5 said:


> ....
> 
> Is it possible to still watch my old programming on my soon to be deactivated R10? If so,how should i go about this? I want to take the R10 off the account since I don't want to pay the extra $5/month since i will no longer be watching SAT programming on the R10.....
> 
> Thanks


Yes, you should be able to watch those old recordings. Just to be safe, disconnect the satellite cables and phone line before deactivating the R10 from your account.


----------



## lonewoolf (Nov 21, 2005)

litzdog911 said:


> Yes, you should be able to watch those old recordings. Just to be safe, disconnect the satellite cables and phone line before deactivating the R10 from your account.


Why?


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

You don't have to on the TiVo models. This applies to DirecTV's newer branded DVR's. The signal DirecTV sends down on deactivation kills playback abilities of recorded content on DirecTV's machines, luckily not on TiVo's.


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

So if I have the MRV activated on my active recievers and and old reciever I picked up had MRV then could I use the old tivo to watch what was recorded in the other room?

I will slap a hard drive in and get it running if it will.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Frostwolf said:


> So if I have the MRV activated on my active recievers and and old reciever I picked up had MRV then could I use the old tivo to watch what was recorded in the other room?
> 
> I will slap a hard drive in and get it running if it will.


DirecTV/Tivo DVRs don't support MRV without some software hacking.


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> DirecTV/Tivo DVRs don't support MRV without some software hacking.


I know, but I was trying to ask without saying I've got hacked tivo's can I hack an inactive tivo just to do mrv?:nono:


----------

